# eddy



## eddy (Sep 11, 2012)

Hey Avery one ! I need help , I think I have the gift and the key to life , I need guiding ! Please help me to find the right tools to show  it to the world like john dee & Edward_Kelley . please help me.


----------



## JTM (Sep 11, 2012)

moved to the appropriate forum.  best of luck.


----------



## towerbuilder7 (Sep 15, 2012)

Welcome to the Forum, Young Brother.........if I can help you in any way, send me a private message.  There is a lot of good information being written and exchanged here.

Bro. Vincent C. Jones, Sr., Lodge Chaplain, Bayou City Lodge #228
Prince Hall Affiliation, Free and Accepted Masonry, Houston, Texas
Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas


----------



## BEDickey (Sep 16, 2012)

Figured I would add my 2 cent here as it touches upon my area of experience, I would stay as far away from John Dee and Edward Kelly as I possibly could. Enochian is not something to play around with, or take lightly in any way shape or form. Is it powerful? From what I have heard, sure. Look up Michael Tsarion and Taroscopes.com if you want to tip your toes into that river of knowledge. John Dee was not talking to angels, I can assure you of that.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Sep 16, 2012)

Welcome to the Community!


----------



## daddyrich (Sep 16, 2012)

John Dee didn't really show much to the world. I mean, he was obviously an enlightened and talented man. But, if I recall correctly (and do please forgive me if I am wrong here), most of the magical treatises and tomes attributed to him have been shown to be not from him. Not doubting their efficacy and purpose, mind you. But do please tread carefully, that is not the safest of hobbies, especially w/out direction. Your profile shows you to be a Master Mason, is this not so? I read those "yes"'s very dubiously when a man does not list his Lodge affiliations.


----------

